# *fotd: smokey metallic



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

this is a couple months old, but i've never posted it here before. (whoa, i'm so light. haha):

image


----------



## shiann_2003 (Aug 3, 2005)

love this look very pretty


----------



## pinkrevolver (Aug 3, 2005)

Amazing look! you have great glowing skin too! I would love to see a tutorial from you,I'm Asian as well and would love to learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkrevolver* 
_Amazing look! you have great glowing skin too! I would love to see a tutorial from you,I'm Asian as well and would love to learn a thing or two from you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I have a tutorial here, actually [click] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

umm okay...
cute top - check
FLAWLESS skin - check
GORGEOUS hair -  check
SMOKIN HOT sassy*girl -  check and DOUBLE check!

loves it!!


----------



## shellebell (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW, you're gorgeous. I have brew lipstick too, but when i bought it I didnt know it was an LE and i wished i stocked up now. Love the look though, its the sort I do too as it works best with my asian face imho. What asian ethnic are you, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2005)

OMG! I love the lips! And your skin is flawless!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_FLAWLESS skin - check_

 





ops: It's just flawless when I have makeup on. I have some hyperpigmentation underneath, actually...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellebell* 
_WOW, you're gorgeous. I have brew lipstick too, but when i bought it I didnt know it was an LE and i wished i stocked up now. Love the look though, its the sort I do too as it works best with my asian face imho. What asian ethnic are you, if you dont mind me asking._

 
I know, I really like Brew too, but I only got one. Ahh, it's okay though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm Filipina. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OMG! I love the lips!_

 
Thanks! I actually got the combination from Jessica here on Specktra. I remember seeing her post and thinking I had to get both right away!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 3, 2005)

I love the lip! you are a lot lighter


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 3, 2005)

you always look so flawless!! so pretty!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

I love the lips too! I've been dying to get my hands on Brew!


----------



## user4 (Aug 3, 2005)

i LOVE the lips... the whole look is flawless but the lips are amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2005)

amazing. this is my favourite look of yours <3


----------



## angela (Aug 3, 2005)

i love this look on you. beautiful!


----------



## MacLover (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, your beautiful!  Love the look and the lips!  Your skin is so flawless!


----------



## breathless (Aug 4, 2005)

aww! thats so natural &&& so cuuute!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Aug 4, 2005)

Love IT!! I love your skin looks soo "flawless", the only word that can describe it.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW u have glowing skin...and NOt because of the skinfinishes...its because ur skin is perfect!! I think this is my fav look for u


----------



## slatka (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow you have gorgeous, flawless skin!


----------



## Joke (Aug 4, 2005)

You are so pretty! 
It's amazing!


----------



## angelwings (Aug 4, 2005)

I love it - it looks great. Your hair looks beautiful too.


----------



## user2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_umm okay...
cute top - check
FLAWLESS skin - check
GORGEOUS hair -  check
SMOKIN HOT sassy*girl -  check and DOUBLE check!

loves it!!_

 
LOL! You're right!

Your skin is everything my skin is not!!!!!!!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 4, 2005)

Sexy look!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 4, 2005)

Very hot and sexy!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2005)

damn u rina


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 4, 2005)

lol, i mean no harm! *ducks* 

chelsea, i know. i thought i didn't even get too dark this summer, but i guess i have! haha.

thanks again


----------



## exodus (Aug 5, 2005)

HOT lips! And those contacts look really good on you, Rina! And the obligatory perfect skin comment of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous, I'm so jealous!


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 5, 2005)

that is absolutly gorgous!!


----------



## jeanna (Aug 5, 2005)

whoa... this is super sexxxxxaaaay!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 6, 2005)

amazing all of your looks are always so flawless and almost airbrushed . absolutely perfect u look so beautiful !!


----------



## rubylips_a(TM)? (Oct 26, 2005)

wow.. i love it.. you look great! perfect hair and glowing skin! are you wearing coloured contact lenses?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 26, 2005)

So Pretty!!!


----------



## KJam (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunningly beautiful, as always!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 26, 2005)

OMG GORGEOUS and so are you.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 26, 2005)

wow. STUNNING


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 26, 2005)

This is so pretty.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 26, 2005)

This look is PERFECTION!!!!  Gah, you are too beautiful!!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 27, 2005)

jeez girl! i adore your looks so much!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 27, 2005)

gorgeous!  you have flawless skin!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## Noel (Aug 25, 2007)

OOO, wow! Love the look, especially your lips! Very pretty.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow, you look gorgeous!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 27, 2007)

beauti.


----------



## amethystangel (Aug 27, 2007)

So soft and pretty and flawless!


----------

